# Where and when?!!!!



## mishele

It's spring!!! Wooohooo!! I'm looking forward to the warmer weather and getting out of the house.  I'm in the Philly area, I'll go north or south!!! Suggestions?!!
Anyone interested? Where ya at?


----------



## sscarmack

I'm going to Disney next week LOL


----------



## mishele

Bastard!!! Take me with!! hehe
Say Hi to Goofy for me!!


----------



## sm4him

I would have gladly met up with you at whatever tropical paradise it looks like you visited recently… 

You should come south. WAY south! You get as far as Kentucky, or NC, maybe even Southwest VA, and I'm in!


----------



## Gary A.

The West is the best ...


----------



## pgriz

I would be delighted to meet up with most of the TPF regulars (including some that seem to have "temporarily" disappeared), and if the opportunity presents itself, will let anyone in the area I plan to go in, know the times I'll be available for a meetup.  I've had meetups with people I met on other forums (construction and trade), and the meetings usually provided a further basis for friendship and engagement.  There's also lots to learn in person that's difficult to do over the internet.


----------



## SquarePeg

There was some talk about a meet up in NYC in May but I don't think it ever amounted to anything.  I've been swamped at work so haven't had a chance to follow up.  I would still be interested in that.


----------



## mishele

Man, we are just scattered all over the place!! lol


----------



## mishele

sm4him said:


> I would have gladly met up with you at whatever tropical paradise it looks like you visited recently…
> 
> You should come south. WAY south! You get as far as Kentucky, or NC, maybe even Southwest VA, and I'm in!


I was in Kauai for 2 wonderful weeks!!! <sigh>


----------



## pgriz

mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have gladly met up with you at whatever tropical paradise it looks like you visited recently…
> 
> You should come south. WAY south! You get as far as Kentucky, or NC, maybe even Southwest VA, and I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Kauai for 2 wonderful weeks!!! <sigh>
Click to expand...


And you didn't drag half of us with you?!  Tsk, tsk.  Shows lack of commitment to your fellow TPF'ers, I'd say.


----------



## Forkie

One of these days I'm going to make it to a US TPF meet. 

I feel jealous and outcast.


----------



## 407370

Any chance of a TPF meet in Qatar. Spring is here and the temp is heading north of 30 Degrees Celsius.

The sand storms should be over for this year  Flight delays at Qatar s Hamad Airport multiply after sandstorm updated - Doha News


----------



## D-B-J

Somewhere in New England...


----------



## JoeW

Hey Mish,

My parole doesn't allow me to travel as far north as Philly (oops!).  However, I think another meet-up in the DC area would be way-cool.  And as much as Lew packed into the last one for all of us, it's not like we covered even 10% of what is here in the DC area.


----------



## mishele

Hey, I'm up for anything!! I had a ton of fun with both meet ups last year!

DC or NY work for me!
I just thought I would get the conversation rolling!!


----------



## ronlane

I'm only allowed on the East Coast once a year and unfortunately, my Bosses schedule that trip to DC in December each year.


----------



## pgriz

Forkie said:


> One of these days I'm going to make it to a US TPF meet.
> 
> I feel jealous and outcast.



Ok, well we've figure out a way to include you.  Does gossip count?


----------



## Forkie

pgriz said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days I'm going to make it to a US TPF meet.
> 
> I feel jealous and outcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, well we've figure out a way to include you.  Does gossip count?
Click to expand...



That's almost worse.  I'd be hearing all the in-jokes and fun stories second-hand, "Well, Mish said "blah, blah, blah" and then Pgriz said "this, that and the other".  It was so funny! I guess you had to be there".   Well, I bloody _wasn't_, was I?!

NO THANKS.


----------



## mishele

Forkie said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days I'm going to make it to a US TPF meet.
> 
> I feel jealous and outcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, well we've figure out a way to include you.  Does gossip count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost worse.  I'd be hearing all the in-jokes and fun stories second-hand, "Well, Mish said "blah, blah, blah" and then Pgriz said "this, that and the other".  It was so funny! I guess you had to be there".   Well, I bloody _wasn't_, was I?!
> 
> NO THANKS.
Click to expand...

We'll make sure to send you some pictures too. Oh, hey!!! I have a GoPro!! I'll live stream it to you!!


----------



## C. Brian Kerr

How about the eastern shore of MD. We have Blackwater wildlife refuge, assateague island. Both are great places for wildlife.


JoeW said:


> Hey Mish,
> 
> My parole doesn't allow me to travel as far north as Philly (oops!).  However, I think another meet-up in the DC area would be way-cool.  And as much as Lew packed into the last one for all of us, it's not like we covered even 10% of what is here in the DC area.


I'm assuming you could get that far before the law gets you !


----------



## runnah

Maine is always fun!


----------



## SquarePeg

I might be up at Acadia in July


----------



## snowbear

I'll be in Wilmington, DE & Philly tomorrow.


----------



## Forkie

We could have a continuous Facetime session.  Whenever I see something I want to photograph, I'll get you to point your phone at it and I'll take a photo of my phone screen.


----------



## mishele

Would anyone be interested in Pittsburgh?


----------



## pgriz

This could be horrible stereotyping, but you have to admit that any city with "pitts" as the starting syllable of the name, HAS to have questionable qualities.  Not to mention that "they" host the Penguins.  They could have used the name "piranas" or "predators" (before the name got used elsewhere), or maybe even "prancers", but "penguins"?


----------



## limr

Awww, no fair, Pittsburgh is great! And the PENguins in PENNsylvania...get it, get it?

Go Pens! (Except when they're playing the Rangers, and then booo!)


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> Awww, no fair, Pittsburgh is great! And the PENguins in PENNsylvania...get it, get it?
> 
> Go Pens! (Except when they're playing the Rangers, and then booo!)



Ok, so the team has a few good players, but how do you lose to the BlueJackets?  If they don't reverse their losing streak, Ottawa may catch them for the wild-card spot.

I'll concede the point that "PEN" is common to both, but the image of a penguin is neither very graceful (on land), or particularly fear inspiring (except perhaps for fish).  And you know that penguins are famous for just standing around.  You don't want that image associated with a hockey team.  On the other hand, the Ducks are doing pretty good despite their name.

Back on topic, Pittsberg (yeah, yeah, I know the spelling ) is a place I've never been to.  Parking is apparently expensive.  I thought that New York and Washington had the most expensive parking, but maybe it's also a contender in this category.  Would this place be conducing to lots of walking ( lots of good stuff accessible on foot ), or are the interesting spots scattered all over, necessitating transport?


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Mishelle, you live close to me. Want to meet up? I'm in Atlanta. You drive.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> Ok, so the team has a few good players, but how do you lose to the BlueJackets?  If they don't reverse their losing streak, Ottawa may catch them for the wild-card spot.
> 
> I'll concede the point that "PEN" is common to both, but the image of a penguin is neither very graceful (on land), or particularly fear inspiring (except perhaps for fish).  And you know that penguins are famous for just standing around.  You don't want that image associated with a hockey team.  On the other hand, the Ducks are doing pretty good despite their name.



Fair enough 



> Back on topic, Pittsberg (yeah, yeah, I know the spelling ) is a place I've never been to.  Parking is apparently expensive.  I thought that New York and Washington had the most expensive parking, but maybe it's also a contender in this category.  Would this place be conducing to lots of walking ( lots of good stuff accessible on foot ), or are the interesting spots scattered all over, necessitating transport?



I had a car for the first couple of years I lived there, but it mostly stayed parked (Edit: I mean it was parked at my house/apartment building where parking was free. I mostly took buses or walked.) Sometimes if I was running late, I'd drive and park in an underground garage across from campus, but I don't remember it being too exorbitant. I'll tell you what *was* expensive - the ticket I had to pay once when I drove to school and parked on the street, then totally forgot that I'd done that and took the bus home. I remembered the next day when I went to look for my car in the parking lot of my apartment building and realized it wasn't there. 

But anyway - I suppose it also depends on what part you're going to. The city itself is very hilly so that should be taken into consideration when choosing a designation. Downtown is small and manageable, though, and it's easy to walk across bridges to get views OF downtown as well. Plus there's the incline that brings you up Mt.Washington and gives spectacular views of downtown. BUT, downtown is probably where parking is hardest and most expensive, because it's a very compact downtown area and the streets are fairly narrow. If it's possible and if the meetup does happen there, I'd suggest parking in another neighborhood and taking the bus. Their bus system is pretty good.


----------



## Gary A.

If hockey is a factor ... maybe ... you should visit the Stanley Cup City?


----------



## mishele

IronMaskDuval said:


> Mishelle, you live close to me. Want to meet up? I'm in Atlanta. You drive.


OMG!! I live in Atlanta?!! Wait, what?!  No I don't. =(
I live close to Philly. That would be quite the drive. hehe


----------



## mishele

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Anyone have any suggestions?



All you wimps drive up North.


----------



## snerd

Is Maine actually inhabited?!


----------



## Joves

I say we go to Detroit to photograph urban decay, and nature taking over.


----------



## sm4him

Let's go on a TPF Cruise!
Nah, wait. I think a cruise with some of y'all might be a bit over the top for what I'm prepared to handle. 

How about Charleston, SC? Or Clearwater, FL?  Or somewhere else where there's a beach, and it's warm?


----------



## snerd

sm4him said:


> Let's go on a TPF Cruise!
> Nah, wait. I think a cruise with some of y'all might be a bit over the top for what I'm prepared to handle.
> 
> How about Charleston, SC? Or Clearwater, FL?  Or somewhere else where there's a beach, and it's warm?


Always wanted to see Florida! I have a big sister that lives in Tallahassee. My nephew is always posting beach shots, so I think he's actually near one. I'll keep an eye out here, just in case. I've never seen an ocean. Or a gulf. Or a sea.


----------



## sm4him

snerd said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go on a TPF Cruise!
> Nah, wait. I think a cruise with some of y'all might be a bit over the top for what I'm prepared to handle.
> 
> How about Charleston, SC? Or Clearwater, FL?  Or somewhere else where there's a beach, and it's warm?
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted to see Florida! I have a big sister that lives in Tallahassee. My nephew is always posting beach shots, so I think he's actually near one. I'll keep an eye out here, just in case. *I've never seen an ocean. Or a gulf. Or a sea*.
Click to expand...



WHAT???? I…I…I don't know what to say!
Hie thee to a beach, my friend!!!
Well, perhaps wait for that infectious wound to heal up, then starting hieing. LOL


----------



## curly

sm4him said:


> Let's go on a TPF Cruise!
> Nah, wait. I think a cruise with some of y'all might be a bit over the top for what I'm prepared to handle.
> 
> How about Charleston, SC? Or Clearwater, FL?  Or somewhere else where there's a beach, and it's warm?



Going on a cruise to the Southern Caribbean in a month (Puerto Rico, St. Thomas, Barbados, St. Kitts, St. Lucia, St. Maarten)!

Feel free to find me there! haha


----------



## snowbear

I'm going to Hagerstown, next week.  Anybody want to give it a try?


----------



## snowbear

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you wimps drive up North.
Click to expand...

Working on that . . . hopefully soon.


----------

